# Looking for input maintaing low temp on an offset (Lang 36)



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2018)

I plan on experimenting this weekend, but I usually run my Lang 36 patio at 250 degrees for just about everything I cook (except cold smoking cheese).

But I want to try my hand at Bacon, and I really want to follow Bear's extra smokey bacon recipe.  I have my Amazen tubes and mazes so I am all set for the smoking, but I want to try and maintain that 120-130 degree range for the 11-ish hours I plan to smoke.  I'm thinking I will keep a charcoal starter full of hot coals and add a few as needed.

So, has anyone done this with a similar set up?  How many coals do you think it will take to get the Lang to 120-130 degree mark but not any higher?  Right now in South Louisiana the temps are moderate, 60's for the lows and 80s for the highs.  I plan on starting very early in the am if that helps with painting the proper picture.

Thanks in advance for the input!!


----------



## motocrash (Apr 27, 2018)

If you happen to have a Smoky Joe or any Weber kettle for that matter they make great coal banks.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2018)

I have a Weber kettle but not familiar with what a coal bank is. Will that help me with this project?  I’m doing the bellies on my Lang.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2018)

You need to start a very small fire. I put a couple of small splits in the smoker toward the back & then put a few briquettes in the middle of them. About 8-10 briquettes is all you need, and from then on I just add a very small split as the coal bed goes down. It definitely will take some babysitting to keep the temp where you want it, but I just cold smoke my bacon. Just fire up the tube & put it in the back of the firebox, it drafts really good & you will get about 4+ hours out of the 12" tube, then refill it & keep going. I like about 10-12 hours of cold smoke on my bacon. In my opinion cold smoked bacon is much better as far as flavor & texture than hot smoked bacon.
But that's just me, I know some guys take their bacon to 145 degrees so it's fully cooked.
Al


----------



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input Al. Bear’s recipe really appealed to me bc of the intense smoke. But I’m not at all opposed to just cold smoking it. Lot less maintenance for sure. Anyway I have a couple weeks to decide, we’ll see.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 27, 2018)

73saint said:


> I have a Weber kettle but not familiar with what a coal bank is. Will that help me with this project?  I’m doing the bellies on my Lang.


Bank -A stash of live coals,choked down to last and be ready when needed.


----------

